# 2012 Secret Santa...open for entries!



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It's that time of year again! Secret Santa! I'll be taking entries this year for those interested in participating. The more entries we get the more fun it will be!

There is a questionnaire below for everyone who wishes to fill out and enter. Please copy it and paste to an email or PM me on the forum. My email is [email protected] Please put "secret santa" in the subject line so it doesn't accidentally get deleted.

Once entries are closed, I will PM every participant with your secret santa buddy. Your gift can be purchased or homemade, but shouldn't cost more than $20, including shipping. Try not to go over that.









The deadline to enter is November 30th. I will PM everyone the person they are secret Santa to on December 1st and gifts need to be sent out by December 22nd.

Remember to keep your SS buddy a secret! If you want to let your buddy know who their gift was from, it is ok to sign a card or your name *only* with the gift...and only if you want. I will reveal all the secret santas after everyone has received their gift.








Secret Santa Questionnaire
















User Name:

Real Name:

Address:

Gender:

Favorite Color:

Hobbies:

Pets:

Likes:

Dislikes:

Other info you think would be helpful:


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Bump,I'll pm later!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm in! I've had so much fun doing this the last few years that I can't wait to see how many members we have participating this year!

I've emailed my info to you


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Got it Liz...thanks!  And thank you guys who have entered already! :stars:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I love doing this. It is so much fun.


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh me to, me to!! I also have had a blast doing this the last few years.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

info sent! How fun~ i am so excited!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Bridget...got your entry!

mistyblue...didn't get yours yet.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Sent mine in!:dance:


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

Sent mine in! I just was thinking about SS today.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I must have missed when the post was first put out and was wondering if this was going to be happening again this year. I decided to search for it and here it is!! 

Mine is sent


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Ten days left to enter!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Five days left to enter!! Anyone else want to join in?!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Bump for the evening crowd!


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Bumpity bump


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Sent mine! I had so much fun with this last year.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok i just seen this. Ill send my info.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

I was thinking can you cross post this in other areas so it can be seen more? I never heard or seen this before.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Got your entry Tiffany. I'll keep bumping this topic! It's been getting burried.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im in too


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Got your entry Laura. :thumb: Anyone else? Just a few days left to enter!


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Mine is sent!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Got it!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Only 3 days left!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Found it in time this year! Sent by e-mail.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Morning bump...thanks to those who have entered so far! Only a couple days left!! :stars:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

What the heck are ya'll waiting for :hair::GAAH:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Today and tomorrow only left to enter!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

This is the LAST day to enter!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You guys BETTER get in on this or I'll come after you with my sock :ROFL::ROFL:

Oh where the heck is your Christmas spirit :GAAH:

:scratch:

Fine  May a stinky buck pee pee all over you 

Merry Christmas


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

If you are new here or have not done this before.

IT IS SO MUCH FUN

:snowhat::snowhat::snowhat::snow::snow::snow::snowbounce::snowbounce::snowbounce::snowcool::snowcool:


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

I know what Laura wants...SOCKS!! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

HAHA!! She seems a bit obsessed with them the past few days!! LOL! So who ever gets Laura as their SS.... Get her..... SOCKS!!!! :ROFL:


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

I can't wait to start shopping!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

sweetgoats said:


> If you are new here or have not done this before.
> 
> IT IS SO MUCH FUN
> 
> :snowhat::snowhat::snowhat::snow::snow::snow::snowbounce::snowbounce::snowbounce::snowcool::snowcool:


Okay, sweetgoats, I was debating, but you've convinced me...I'm in!! 
My info has been sent. 

I so hope I get Laura...so I can start my sock shopping!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes yes ! Snuggly fleece socks please :leap::leap::leap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

hehe! Oh I love nice fluffy socks and toe socks too!!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Oooh, me too...my feet and hands are ALWAYS cold! :snowhat:


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Noted ladies, but the challenge: fuzzy goat socks!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Same here WillowGem!

Jodi_berg that sounds AWESOME!! I want fuzzy goatie socks!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:wahoo::wahoo::leap::leap:

Yay, this is going to be a fun Christmas for a change,for me anyways


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

This is always so much fun!

I've totally enjoyed the last few years that TGS has done the SS.... I can't wait to see who I get to shop for!


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Ladies I just want say what a nice little community this is!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks for keeping this bumped up today guys! There are about 20 people entered so far! :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Bump bump bump!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey , what the heck are you doing ????

I dont see your name on the list !!!!

What are you waiting for ????


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That's cute!! too bad there aren't any goat ones though!


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Ohh look, baby socks with goats! http://chuangen.taiwantrade.com.tw/products-detail/en_US/403226/Baby_Socks_


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Linz, those are too cute!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh those are so cute ! Maybe I'll get them for Yosi


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

HAHA!! Laura she would look down right adorable in them!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , I can just imagine , lolol.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Ordered part of my gift today. Can't wait to see who I get so that I can choose the rest.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Alrighty everyone...your SS buddy info. has been PMed! :thumb: Have fun!!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

My Secret Santa gift is all packaged up and ready to go to the post office on Monday. 
I'm getting so excited about this, and really hope my person likes their gift.:snowcheese:


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

I am mailing mine tonight! Someone will be getting a little kit for goat shows and CHOCOLATE! I hope they like my gift too! I would like it!!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

I know, mnblonde. 
I would like mine...I want to keep it! LOL!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

uh oh ! I forgot about it , lolol.
Looks like I will be shopping and wrapping and mailing this weekend


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Bad Laura!!!
No socks for you. 

It's because you're spending all that time with your new baby, right?
You have Yosi on the mind!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:mecry:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Off to go shopping or just plain off :horse::crazy:


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

trickyroo said:


> off to go shopping or just plain off :horse::crazy:


 :rofl:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ha ! I think Im done ! 
I need to go get some wrapping and then off to the P.O. 
I cant wait for my SS to receive my gift !
I know they will love it


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Im behind to have not got the chance to go shopping. Will be going this weekend i promise.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Dont worry , life happens


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

*Is it too late*

AWWW.. I can't believe I missed this 

Any stragglers out there that want to play with me...

oh, and are we doing Christmas cards this year. I love getting them in the mail. I hang them all over my kitchen:snowcheese:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

jduwall: I have someone else who missed it who'd like to join in. I also could join in so that'd be three more entries if one of the other mods wanted to put the secret santa buddies together. Any more late entries out there?!! We may be able to do a late one! As for Christmas cards...feel free to post a new thread...i'm sure other members would like that. :thumb:


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm behind too but we still have plenty of time!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

yeah,, I would love that...


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

User Name: Jduwall


Real Name: Jennifer Duwall

Address: 438 Rehobath Church Rd
Perryopolis, PA 15473

Gender: F

Favorite Color: Green

Hobbies: gardening, cooking/baking, goaties(of course), 

Pets:chickens, bunnies, Dwarf Nigerians, dogs, cats, fish

Likes: nature, children, music - modern rock, candles

Dislikes: nic-naks - they just give me more to clean (ha ha)

Other info you think would be helpful: I wear a large t-shirt or sweatshirt


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Seems like fun... I'm gunna do it next year forshure!


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Got my packed and shipped today. Hope my Secret goat buddy likes her gifts...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Part of mine is ordered so, I have to wait for it to get here and put it with the rest of the stuff. Then it has to go a very long ways 
Don't worry, It'll get there.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Mine got shipped out today too!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

you all are making me look bad .... .SLOW DOWN!!!! LOL!


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

I agree Allison...I am still getting mine together!


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

To cold to go outside and work this morning. Great day to go Secret Santa shopping. Knew where I wanted to shop when I first spotted this thread. Today is the day.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

kelebek said:


> you all are making me look bad .... .SLOW DOWN!!!! LOL!




kelebek, I'm just so excited, this is my first Secret Santa ever!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Mine too and yeah , SLOW DOWN , lolol


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

C'mon Laura...get a move on!!! 

According to the post office, my person should be receiving their gift today.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Don't forget when you receive your gift to post in this thread! http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f187/secret-santa-gift-received-post-here-137004/ :stars: :leap:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

WillowGem , you better hope Im not your SS because I could be really rotten and send you a box of worms , just add water :ROFL:


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> WillowGem , you better hope Im not your SS because I could be really rotten and send you a box of worms , just add water :ROFL:


 I never knew you were so mean!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Nahhh , not me  I rather make someone laugh then cry or upset 
Its better for everyone that way


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

Mine shipped out on Friday-I think "She" will get it today or tomorrow!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I will feel so guilty if my SS doesnt get my gift on time, or I get mine before he/she gets theirs 

Do we wait to open ours till a certain day or what ?


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

Nah tear it open!!! Tee hee hee thats what i do when I get a package!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I just found out mines going to be slowed down. Part of the gift won't be here until the 17th arg, was trying to be early for once


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I just sent mine out , said it would be there 2-3 days tops 
Im excited , I hope my SS likes my gift !!!!!

Yay , Yay , Yay


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Mine should arrive at its destination today or tomorrow per what the post office said.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've received my SS gift and posted a pic here http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f187/secret-santa-gift-received-post-here-137004/

:dance:

My gift will be shipped tomorrow, I so hope that it arrives before Christmas!


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Ive been checking my mail box like 3 times a day still nothing lol. Im like a kid at Christmas time.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Sent mine out today, should be there by early next week!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Has anybody receive their SS gifts yet ?
I havent yet...


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

I haven't either but, I just sent mine out on Friday so it should arrive soon!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you Jodi_berg , I post a picture on the other SS thread


----------



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

*Got mine!!!!love it!!!*

Got my Gift - THANK YOU !!! LOVE IT!!!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> Has anybody receive their SS gifts yet ?
> I havent yet...


 I haven't yet either.
But I've heard mine will be in three separate shipments!  
It's like getting a three for one!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Remember to post pics of your gift when you receive it! This way us Secret Santa's will know it arrived 

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f187/secret-santa-gift-received-post-here-137004/


----------

